# Breton: Penaos oc’h deuet



## CKM367

Can anybody translate Breton phrase *Penaos oc’h deuet? *Or is it some other language?


----------



## djmc

It definitely looks Breton. Penaos oc'h - how are you? You need a Breton speaker.


----------



## Tegs

If you look it up on google you find the answer easily - see http://www.kervarker.org/en/useful_phrases_11_Paotreta_ha_merc_heta.html


----------



## CKM367

Thank you, Tegs!


----------



## Tegs

You're welcome


----------

